# F****** nightmare



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

After some help if any of you can it will be appreciated. So been for a drive today showing my dad the new car and decided to give her a clean when I got home. Now I decided to go down to my dads to show him how it looked when it was clean. On the way down I was driving a long a nice straight road, when a small dog (no lead) spotted another dog and ran out in front of me. You guessed correctly I hit the dog (near side front bumper). I've spoken to the owner and managed to get his contact details, he also said he would pay for any costs as it wasn't my fault.

What I need to know is do I need to report this to the police?
Will it effect my insurance?
What do I do if the dog owner starts to be a arse?

Thanks in advance safe to say I'm gutted


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you are involved in a collision between your vehicle and a dog, you must stop, and the police must be informed. It's the law!

The driver of a car involved in a collision with a dog is obliged to stop and stay on the scene until the police have given the driver permission to leave (which usually only happens after they have attended the scene), and the police must be informed of such an incident.

If you are not the driver involved and the driver drives off after the collision or does not stick around to await the police, call the police on 999 and try to take down the registration details of the vehicle to pass onto them if possible.

It's more likely to cost you regardless of fault...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes you need to report to Police.The Dog may also be insured via Petplan or similar.Hopefully the damage will be cheap to fix
and the owner will pay cash.A mate had a bike written off by a dog collision and it took years to resolve but he got the money in the end.I would also let your insurance know.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, you'll need to take him to court to get the money..
You need to work out if its worth letting your insurance company know and impacting your no claims or just walking away.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

How's the dog?

I hit a deer once - poor thing disappeared afterwards and couldn't find it to put it out of it's misery. Judging by the mess it left behind it must have be a real mess.

Weeks later I got a cold call from one of the those companies that would like to help me recover my losses. Played along for 15 minues. When I told them the oher party was a Mr B Ambi, address 1 The Moors I got to learn a few new words I'd previously not known.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

No idea how the dog is I'm more frustrated about the car. Iv let the police know again they wasn't bothered and said it only matter if you hit a person. I'm not going to tell the insurance as I would not get insured again. Iv uploaded a few pictures of the damage.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe send the police the link to the RTA 1988 Section 170 or remind them of the fact they "can't choose" what laws they should be policing, thats the role of parliament. But you did you're part - you called.

https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/19 ... ection/170


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking at the photos, I would recommend you to inform your insurers, as I expect the repairs will cost more than you think, so I hope the dog owner has insurance cover.......anyway, at least you weren't injured and, at the end of the day, your car can be repaired......so, good luck, and I'm sure you'll soon have your car back in pristine condition.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

AllanG said:


> Looking at the photos, I would recommend you to inform your insurers, as I expect the repairs will cost more than you think, so I hope the dog owner has insurance cover.......anyway, at least you weren't injured and, at the end of the day, your car can be repaired......so, good luck, and I'm sure you'll soon have your car back in pristine condition.


Which is probably more than can be said of the dog owner.. :?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think you do have to let your insurance company know if the car has been damaged, you don't have to claim though. I think the thing is, if you ever make a claim and they find the damage, and you're the only owner since new, then they can use it as an excuse to void your insurance. I read about it the other day... whether its true or not I'm not sure. Best have a look on google.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Re the insurance question, go and speak to a local insurance broker - make sure it is the actual broker. Most of these guys/girls are very knowledgeable and can be a useful intermediary before deciding to speak to an insurance company.

As an aside, I use a broker for cars and house. Reckon it costs me £50 premium on each policy and through experience the help and support you get in a claim or queries like this far exceeds the premium.

...but do feel gutted for you Jordz. I know how I feel if a scrape an alloy, but its happened, so just get it fixed and put it behind you


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Re the insurance question, go and speak to a local insurance broker - make sure it is the actual broker.


Call Paceward - they are brokers and experts in their field, they'll steer youn in the right direction,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi Ensurance.
https://www.insurewithaudi.co.uk/Products/Ensurance/
Hoggy.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your comments, I will find out tomorrow just how bad the damage is. I will let you all know


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Regardless of what happens next, poor you. i hope it gets resolved as hassle free as possible.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

That's pretty gutting, brand new car, but shit happens.

Give the guy a call to check on the dog, a bit of sympathy will do you well in your dealings with him. My brother had an incident like this, he stopped by a few days later... the dog had died, crying kids etc - not pleasant but kinda set a bit of perspective. Cars can be fixed. The bloke got him to replace OEM and paid the bill, was very cooperative, ended up successfully reclaiming it via his home insurance.

Insurance is probably not worth it if the dog owner will sort it out, of course they'll screw you. If another vehicle is involved then you do need to be careful - even if they agree to do it 'outside insurance' they could then claim anyway and next thing you know your insurer is calling you out on it.

I'd take the car to your dealer, get a price on options to repair and replace the bumper, personally I'd want it replaced by an authorised body shop - you don't want any warranty repercussions in future if you have reason to claim. Also check an indie body shop for comparison. You'll know all the options then. Probably be a couple of grand to replace, grand to repair and respray, hundreds at the indie.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

I would check if the dog owner has insurance, if they have I would put it through your insurance company, they should deal with it as a non fault accident and reclaim through the dogs insurers. I had something very similar about 15 years ago while 8 was riding a motorbike a dog ran out between two parked cars knocked me off, the dog was insured and my insurance company made a full claim against the dog s insurers and I lost no NCD. Good luck.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> If you are involved in a collision between your vehicle and a dog, you must stop, and the police must be informed. It's the law!
> 
> The driver of a car involved in a collision with a dog is obliged to stop and stay on the scene until the police have given the driver permission to leave (which usually only happens after they have attended the scene), and the police must be informed of such an incident.
> 
> ...


999? i think they'd tell you to stop wasting their time and its not an emergency!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> 999? i think they'd tell you to stop wasting their time and its not an emergency!


Tosh appears to have copied this verbatim form Pets4homes.co.uk.

Here's what a more reliable and unbiased source, the Road Traffic Act 1988, has to say.

In summary (IANAL):
(8) If you hit a horse, cattle, ass, mule, sheep, pig, goat or dog...
(2) You must stop and give your details to any person reasonably requiring them.
(3) If you do not give your details, you must report the incident.
(4) 2 & 3 are an either/or situation (it is *not* necessary to also report *if* you have given your details).
(5) You only need to provide details of insurance if you injure a person (1 a).
(6) If you are required to, the incident should be reported to a police station as soon as reasonably practical within 24 hours.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pcbbc said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > 999? i think they'd tell you to stop wasting their time and its not an emergency!
> ...


you mean more reliable than the link to the "actual act"...



Toshiba said:


> Maybe send the police the link to the RTA 1988 Section 170 or remind them of the fact they "can't choose" what laws they should be policing, thats the role of parliament. But you did you're part - you called.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/19 ... ection/170


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Chill out guys I think everyone's getting carried away with the police and law and all that other crap. The police have been informed but wasn't to bothered as the dog owner took responsibility at the time and said he was going to pay. Iv been to a Audi body shop this morning and now waiting for the estimate. Meanwhile iv rang/text the dog owner and no response so he can get ready for tonight if I don't hear anything. I will keep you all informed


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

End of the day its just a car. Hope the dog is OK and that would be my primary concern. If the dog is dead or badly hurt going around and causing bother will get you nowhere.



Jordz_ttrs said:


> Meanwhile iv rang/text the dog owner and no response so he can get ready for tonight if I don't hear anything. I will keep you all informed


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the point being made is that you are more likely to keep the dog owner on your side if you show a little concern and sympathy for them and their dog. 
Just regard it as a public relations exercise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jordz_ttrs said:


> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


What next? it's only a child? Or its only an OAP? :roll: 
Good to see compassion is still alive and kicking...



F1SpaceMonkey said:


> 999? i think they'd tell you to stop wasting their time and its not an emergency!


No one said that... more than one number to call!!! :wink:


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Jordz_ttrs said:


> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


What a disgusting attitude.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> What next? it's only a child? Or its only an OAP? :roll:
> Good to see compassion is still alive and kicking...


Thought an OAP got a higher score than a child or just a dog.

An OAP with a Zimmer frame scores even more... :twisted:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just my two cents but I would be horrified if I had hit an injured a dog. Anyone who knows me knows I am borderline obsessed with my cars but I think "sod the dog" is the complete wrong attitude for this situation.

As people have mentioned a bit of sympathy to the owner would help your case even if you have to pretend to give a damn about the dog's well being (not that I think personally anyone should need to pretend to care about an injured animal, especially one so personal as a family pet).

Finally, on the flip side, if someone hit my dog I would be devastated. A car can be fixed, a dog not so easily. Have some compassion and you are more likely to get the result you want.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


I'm no dog lover and sure mistakes were made that meant it ran out in front of you. But I am a lover of common decency and you sir fall way below the mark. To hold an object (an insured and easily repaired/replaced one at that) in such high regard and a living being in such low marks you out as very shallow and contemptible.

I wish you many years of rattly dashboards and expensive out of warranty repairs. Karma has a lovely way of evening things out.


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jordz_ttrs said:


> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


Your attitude is frankly disgusting.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Jordz_ttrs said:


> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


Any decent driver would have spotted the hazard and slowed down. I hope the owner changes his mind and sues you for his loss due to your bad driving, the police come round and do you for dangerous driving


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I cannot believe that someone so privilaged in life to be driving such a lovely car, can have such a disgraceful, totally unacceptable attitude to a living creature.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Jordz_ttrs said:


> Only a car? It's only a dog... sorry everyone seems to be bothered about the bloody dog? Why wasn't the owner bothered when it wasn't on a lead next to a main road? Sod the dog!! End of the day I couldn't care less and the dog or it's owner. You don't spend x amount of money to just think oh it's a car. Sorry iv worked hard for what iv got. So in my eyes the owner best ring back or he will have more than a dog to worry about. End of


The dog owner could have been 10x times at fault in this unfortunate event, but your attitude and wording is a complete disgrace. I'd prefer to think you change it later in your life.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Bit harsh people. The guys obviously upset at getting his new car damaged so made some daft comments. Personally I'd be gutted if I'd hit a dog and I would put
my own dog way above the value of my tt any day but jeez context guys.

Out of interest to the OP. Did the long straight road have good visibility or lined with parked cars? Alongside a green area or park were due diligence should be applied? Any witnesses or dash cam footage you can call on because you will need them if it gets sticky.

As others have said you are really going to need the dog owners goodwill here so best to calm down and not make threats.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have edited some of these post so please refrain from any more personal insults.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> Bit harsh people. The guys obviously upset at getting his new car damaged so made some daft comments. Personally I'd be gutted if I'd hit a dog and I would put
> my own dog way above the value of my tt any day but jeez context guys.


In life in general I do find that people's true personality is most accuately revealed when put in a pressure situation.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hoggy. You really do disappoint me. I don't normally post on here. given this 'Russian like censorship. Can people not say it as it is. Where are we going!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I reported the thread and suggested it would be best to remove as things were probably said in haste and theres little point kicking the crap out of the guy over and over. Just let lit cool down.

I dont agree with the comments - but lets not start loading the magazines into the rifles. 
Regardless of the comments made, personal attacks are against the forum rules and it doesnt help anyone allowing them.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> Hoggy. You really do disappoint me. I don't normally post on here. given this 'Russian like censorship. Can people not say it as it is. Where are we going!


Hi, Thoughts can be expressed without personal insults.
Only personal insults have been removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloody hell thats me been polite about the situation. I'd love to see how everyone would react if it was there own car. Haha been round to the owners tonight but seen how everyone's a goodie to shoes I can't tell you what happened.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

wow, Absolutely speechless. I rest my case!


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

I can not stop laughing you guys are having me in stitches here. Have I been asked at any point if I own a dog? No... well actually yea iv got a dog... what would I do if it was my dog. Maybe I'd text the guy saying either. Just letting you know mate I will sort the issue out can you give me a few days. Or I'd text back saying il be in touch iv had some bad news. Either way I'd let the driver know (me) what was happening. So don't judge until you know


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> Bloody hell thats me been polite about the situation. *I'd love to see how everyone would react if it was there own car.* Haha been round to the owners tonight but seen how everyone's a goodie to shoes I can't tell you what happened.


Please see my first post. First concern was for the deer. £4K of damage to the car and a car 4 miles into a 600 mile trip and undrivable up on the moors with no phone coverage at 4am; but first concern was for the deer. Nothing would change if it was a dog. It's what is conventionally considered as a normal human reaction for well balanced person.



> there


their



> goodie *to* shoes


two

HTH

I suspect we would not get on.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Ben-S said:


> > Bloody hell thats me been polite about the situation. *I'd love to see how everyone would react if it was there own car.* Haha been round to the owners tonight but seen how everyone's a goodie to shoes I can't tell you what happened.
> 
> 
> Please see my first post. First concern was for the deer. £4K of damage to the car and a car 4 miles into a 600 mile trip and undrivable up on the moors with no phone coverage at 4am; but first concern was for the deer. Nothing would change if it was a dog. It's what is conventionally considered as a normal human reaction for well balanced person.
> ...


It's going to get removed so I hope you read this quick but I would give you a good slap if we ever met cause you sound like you have no life... spelling mistakes? Really get a life


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes Ben. It says it all. Some of us have worked very hard for where we are & have a modicum of breading!


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow , Obviously daddy's money. Sat no more.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

jtray2006 said:


> Wow , Obviously daddy's money. Sat no more.


Do you sniff glue?


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> It's going to get removed so I hope you read this quick but I would give you a good slap if we ever met cause you sound like you have no life... spelling mistakes? Really get a life


I'd be amused to see you try.

They were not spelling mistakes. Just a sign.

I think you have thoroughly revealed yourself. My work is done.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

We can all act big man when we on internet. If you want to set a date, time and location let's go


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think we're done here


----------

